# Splitting HDMI to 2 locations



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the things I want to do in this new HT room is to use the new HTPC that I just put together to stream movies to both my projector and to the living room.

So, right now I have the HTPC hooked up to the living room via a long HDMI Cable and it works perfectly, however now that I will be adding my HT room and a projector, I want to do the same thing there.

Here is the problem, I want to be able to run it to both locations at the same time. No, they will not be watching different movies, but I want the ability to watch the movies at either location.

I can run HDMI Cables to both since they are close together (Living Room is right above the HT Closet) but I am unsure how to do this.

I know that I need some sort of splitter, but I am unsure what to buy from Monoprice.

Each locatoin will be going through a receiver. So the HDMI Cable needs to leave the HTPC, get split and then run HDMI Cables to their respective receivers. I would prefer just to have it output the video to both at the same time, all the time. Then I can just let the receiver determine if it is being viewed or not on that display.

Anyone have any idea what I should buy from Monoprice to do this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Anything labeled HDMI splurged should do the trick. 1 in, 2 out.


----------

